# Light switches in Abu Dhabi



## alexmayer (Oct 24, 2016)

I know this is a bit of an odd question but I'd like to know what size are the light switches in homes in Abu Dhabi? The ones on the wall.

Do they use the standard UK sized backplate, or are they more like the US or European ones?

The reason I want to know is that I have a decent home automation setup at home in the UK and if the sizes are the same I would take the switches with me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alexmayer said:


> I know this is a bit of an odd question but I'd like to know what size are the light switches in homes in Abu Dhabi? The ones on the wall.
> 
> Do they use the standard UK sized backplate, or are they more like the US or European ones?
> 
> The reason I want to know is that I have a decent home automation setup at home in the UK and if the sizes are the same I would take the switches with me.


Hi,
I believe ours are the same as UK - would measure them for you - but in Sri Lanka right now!
Taking advantage of being so near to India, Sri Lanka, Thailand etc. whilst we live in the region!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Check this link for the sizes and shapes, hope it helps you:

https://www.desertcart.ae/products/26998987-zebra-light-switch-plate-cover-all-sizes-offered


----------

